# Canadians @ World Cup



## DarkWolf (Mar 6, 2008)

*Learn'em Good!!!*

:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::greenwithenvy:


----------



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

*great shooting*

good luck canucks


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

Here is one link

http://www.archery.org/

Click on the "world cup" at the top of the page. Click on the "results" on the left side of that page.


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*congrat guys .....*

great shooting, good luck in the Elims


----------



## hoody123 (Aug 11, 2004)

Looks like CUZ took Dietmar down in the round of 8... Oh well, good showing gents!


----------



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

*shooters*

is evans still in


----------



## hoody123 (Aug 11, 2004)

Nope, he went out I believe second round...


----------



## dutchy (Mar 21, 2004)

good showing for the canucks!!!


----------



## Foghorn (Jun 24, 2005)

*Just Ducky!*

The weather we are shooting in is great if you are a duck. I guess the scores reflect that, but you would really have to be here to see it for yourselves. Let’s put it this way, if you don’t like the weather, wait five minutes, it will change.


----------



## Big F (Aug 20, 2004)

I figured it was off and on rain and/or wind judging by how up and down the scores are. Alot in the 108-112 range, but some in the 116+ range.


----------



## stalk-and-drop (Mar 1, 2007)

Good show guys.
Especially in such foul weather.
Cheers!
:darkbeer:


----------

